# Important question!!!



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

How much time normally passes between kids?


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

So I think she's done. Standing and cleaning baby. Seems comfortable. Baby has nursed and they are bonding. How long for after birth


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I can take up to 24 hours to fully expel the afterbirth - usually in 2-4 hours post kidding - the kid nursing with produce natural hormone to help with contractions to get it out.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow....is it ok that her nursed about 40 minutes after?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

No as long as she is nursing -


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Seems to be doing well really!!!


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Super cute! You will usually know they are done and no more coming when mom returns to eating, drinking, nursing baby...normal goatie behaviors. I've never had more than 30 minutes between kiddings in my nigies, but a friend had one that delivered 3, thought she was done and woke up to four babies the next morning!


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Omg! I hope that doesn't happen! We were hoping for a girl but we are happy with what we got! 

Can you refresh my memory on what the babies belly will feel like if he's eating the proper amount?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Shortly after a kid is born, I feed colostrum with a syringe(no needle) I may do up to 3 or 4 12 cc's with my boers.
Milk momma and slowly feed it to the kid to ensure colostrum was given. 
You can do this as well, if you feel the kid hasn't had much. Only if the kid isn't sub temp.

Have you milked some out of momma to get the teats unplugged to ensure milk is flowing? 
Work with the baby and make sure she is nursing. 

Watch her udder, if there is only 1 kid, you may have to milk her out on the one side or train the kid to both sides, but it needs to be watched and milked when needed. Make sure her milk is OK.

Pick up the kid and feel the belly, if it is full, you will feel a pouch at the flank belly area, all across, if it is empty, you won't feel a pocket pouch there, it will be flat.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Shortly after a kid is born, I feed colostrum with a syringe(no needle) I may do up to 3 or 4 12 cc's with my boers.
> Milk momma and slowly feed it to the kid to ensure colostrum was given.
> You can do this as well, if you feel the kid hasn't had much. Only if the kid isn't sub temp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of that!!!

Both teats have been unplugged and Merlin has been nursing regularly! His belly kind of feels like a water ballon that is half full? Does that makes sense?


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Also, is there anything that I should be watching for? Right now its about 35F out side and we have a heating barrel in with them. Hes up and alert and follows Tonks around. He seems to be very strong.


----------



## frenchELMfarms (Dec 8, 2014)

It wasnt mentioned in earlier posts but I thought I would say be sure your doe is drinking. Once ours are done kidding we give them a bucket of warm water with molasses mixed in for energy boost. Mom needs some attention too


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Yep! We have done that and she's is drinking! She has eatin some grain but really isn't touching her hay. Is that normal?


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Did she eat the afterbirth / placenta? That may be why. Don't worry too much as long as she is up and about and attentive to baby, she's probably snacking when you aren't watching  Offer her some corn chips or a treat of some sort, she deserves it...just don't overdo the grains all at once.

Oh, and every time I've had a single I have had to milk to get a balanced udder starting pretty much right away. The first time I waited 2 weeks until I started penning up the baby at night and I never did get her udder to completely balance out. Good news is that the next year she had twins and her udder was fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Baby sounds good. All you can do is keep an eye out and make sure the kid has something in it's gut especially in cold weather. 
If the kid is acting normal, not yelling out hungry or weak, things will be OK.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

You guys are the best!!!!


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Also, can I give horse probiotics to goats or is it different because they are ruminants?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The one made for goats or cattle is better for them.


----------



## Jdillio1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> The one made for goats or cattle is better for them.


Thats what I thought. I had one more dose of the Probios that is specific for goats so I gave her that. I gave her some b complex yesterday and she seems to be eating her hay better. Not nearly as much as she was before kidding, but she is chewing her cud again and eats some hay when we stand in there with her!

I do have another quick question. I had bought some CMPK drench to have in the kidding kit. Does she NEED to be given any of that or is it just for things like ketosis and milk fever?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't think it would be necessary at this point as log as she's eating, the probiotics should help a lot with that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she seems fine and doesn't need it.


----------

